# ingredienti principali



## curiosone

Bon jour 
Sto cercando di tradurre questa frase: 
"...ci hanno conquistati per la loro grande perseveranza nella ricerca degli unici e principali ingredienti per distinguirsi nel settore del mantecato."

...che ho provato a traduire così:
"...ils nous ont conquis pour leur grande persévérance dans la recherche des ingredients uniques et principaux pour se distinguer dans le secteur des parfaits. "

...ma non mi suona tanto bene "principaux."

Grazie per qualche suggerimento!


----------



## matoupaschat

curiosone said:


> Bonjour
> Sto cercando di tradurre questa frase:
> "...ci hanno conquistati per la loro grande perseveranza nella ricerca degli unici e principali ingredienti per distinguirsi nel settore del mantecato."
> "...ils nous ont conquis pour leur grande persévérance dans la recherche des ingredients uniques et principaux pour se distinguer dans le secteur des parfaits. "
> 
> ...ma non mi suona tanto bene "principaux."
> 
> Grazie per qualche suggerimento!


Proviamo così:

"...ils nous ont conquis *par* leur grande persévérance dans la recherche des ingr*é*dients de base originaux pour se distinguer dans le secteur de la _crème glacée onctueuse_".
NB Il mantecato sarebbe più vicino all'_ice cream_ americano che non al "_parfait_" francese.

Ciao


----------



## curiosone

Merci, Matoupaschat!
A dire il vero, questo "mantecato" sarebbe un gelato morbido (da macchina).  Non credo abbia il contenuto in grassi del gelato americano.
Quindi:  "...le secteur de la crème glacée."  (sans "oncteuse") - funzionerebbe?


----------



## matoupaschat

Va benissimo: anch'io preferisco senza "onctueuse", l'avevo messo solo per essere preciso. I gelatai Italiani del Belgio non fanno il mantecato, o non lo facevano. Purtroppo qui non si trova più che del gelato (semi)industriale, come pure spesso nei bar d'Italia, credo .
Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> ... come pure spesso nei bar d'Italia, credo .



 Ciao, Matou 

Tu as tout à fait raison! Nous devons donc aller à la "gelateria"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Anna 

Hélas, ici dans ma petite ville (Verviers, pas Liège), il y a trente ans, il y avait encore quatre ou cinq glaciers italiens. Le dernier a résisté jusqu'il y a une dizaine d'années, quand il a revendu sa boutique, et les successeurs utilisent les poudres dont il est question ici, mais comme il s'agit de produits pour professionnels, c'est quand même meilleur au goût que la glace des supermarchés, tout en contenant à mon humble avis autant de "saloperies", de choses nuisibles pour la santé.

Vivement l'été  !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Eh, cher Matou  tu dois te décider une bonne fois pour toutes et venir en Italie! On va tous en Sicilia!


----------



## curiosone

Autre possibilité: j'ai des copains italians qui ont un glacier italien à Paris...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Me voilà! J'y viens, Curiosone!


----------

